# Avatar



## Shiva (Dec 19, 2009)

I loaded my avatar photo on PhotoBucket but I'm unaible to put it in ST. I get the same answer: invalid file over and over again. The avatar is 79 x 80 pixels and is in jpg format. 
I have Windows XP and dial up Internet (extra slow). What I am doing wrong?

How about it? I found out myself after all.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2009)

Make sure you are selecting the line that begins with <IMG> and ends with [/IMG] when you paste it into slippertalk.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 20, 2009)

Michel, what's your avatar's name? She's adorable!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 20, 2009)

Joanne
This is Shiva. She talks so much to me that I was inspired to use her name for the forum.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 20, 2009)

Ahhh, there you go. She's a beauty.


----------



## etex (Dec 21, 2009)

Gorgeous cat!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 21, 2009)

*Shiva and her beau*





Shiva and Omar about a week after I brought her in. I actually saw Omar's jaw drop when he saw her for the first time. I only wish someone could have done the same for me. Alas!


----------



## etex (Dec 22, 2009)

Shiva and Omar look like buddies for life! Good going!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the expression on Omar's face. Priceless! :clap:


----------



## Candace (Dec 23, 2009)

What cuties.


----------

